# Post IUI Support



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi 

I am having IUI tomorrow. 

When I starting my cycle, the nurse gave me the drugs to use. These included three amps of Pregnyl 1500 which she told me to take on alternative days post-IUI. I noticed that there was no Crinone in the pack. I queried this as I had used Crinone on a previous cycle which was successful. I was told that the clinic doesn't prescribe Crinone any more as many women had complained of the side effects. However they called me up a few days later and told me to collect a box of Crinone.

I asked the consultant this morning if I should take use both the Crinone supposteries and the pregnyl injections  or just the Crinone. I'm still confused as he never really answered my question - he basically discussed the pros and cons of both.

Do you know if its ok to use both? If using one which would be the most effective?

Thanks
Hels


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hels,

I'd contact consultant again and ask for clarity over what support you should be using. They are the prescriber so should be the one advising and helping you come to a decision as to the best option for your situation (not sure why they haven't managed to give you a straight answer    )

Both HCG injections and progesterone have been used post treatment to support potential pregnancy. I'm not aware that there is any strong evidence to support one treatment over another so it does often depend on clinic protocol as to which drug is used. There isn't any contraindication to using both together that I know of but there would be a possible increase risk of side effects. Again I don't know of any evidence comapring using these together against using crinone alone (this isn't my area of expertise though so I don't keep up with all the latest studies on fertility treatments)

All the best for tomorrow     
Maz x


----------



## hellsbells26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Mazv

Will do.

Hels


----------

